# '91 Sentra (b13) Is A Good Project Car



## project_sentra (Nov 13, 2002)

*'91 Sentra (b13) Is A Good Project Car*

I drive an 88 caddy now, and have for two years....but a couple of years ago my parents bought a '91 sentra for me or my brother, whoever wanted to fix it up. The front end was destroyed. I had to buy all new parts. I've got $450 in parts so far. New hood, grill, radiator, side fenders, and used core support with inner fender wells from another b13. The interior and seats are a bit moldy and it has 132,000 miles and needs new tires. But hey, for 100 bucks its a great deal. I have pics of the sentra as it is now, if anyone dares to see them. I'll be making a website for it as I make one for our graphics business. I'm hoping to have it done in time to attend NOPI next year. If anyone has pics of their b13 ((MODIFIED OR NOT)) or has any suggestions for simple modding, I'm all ears.


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

*Re: '91 Sentra (b13) Is A Good Project Car*



project_sentra said:


> *I drive an 88 caddy now, and have for two years....but a couple of years ago my parents bought a '91 sentra for me or my brother, whoever wanted to fix it up. The front end was destroyed. I had to buy all new parts. I've got $450 in parts so far. New hood, grill, radiator, side fenders, and used core support with inner fender wells from another b13. The interior and seats are a bit moldy and it has 132,000 miles and needs new tires. But hey, for 100 bucks its a great deal. I have pics of the sentra as it is now, if anyone dares to see them. I'll be making a website for it as I make one for our graphics business. I'm hoping to have it done in time to attend NOPI next year. If anyone has pics of their b13 ((MODIFIED OR NOT)) or has any suggestions for simple modding, I'm all ears. *


100 bucks?? is that for real? that's the cheapest car i'be ever heard of! get some pics... sounds like a good project.


----------



## project_sentra (Nov 13, 2002)

*PICS COMING SOON*

The car has been sitting under a tree in my yard for about two years, there used to be a hood, but when my parents first got it, it was for my brother, so he and his friend took the hood off. and its been sitting there like that ever since. I put a cover on it about 7 months ago, to keep the water and sticks out of the engine bay. But I really need to get out there and clean it all up. But I warn you, it looks bad....lol. But nothing $200 a week won't fix. I'm trying to get my friend over here so we can clean it up and take pics. I'll keep you all posted for anyone who cares to see it.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

I smell a sleeper coming on. swap the engine


----------



## metastopholies (Apr 5, 2008)

100 bucks cheapest ever lol i paid 10 cash for my 1991 nissan sentra E best car ever lol most expencive car ever for me was 42 bucks *i find cars in ppls yard and ask what they want for them normaly i get what you have in your pocket lol i never carry more then 50 now lol


----------

